# VA.... Hooaah!!



## Splitter

Tidewater Area Roll Call!!

Splitter here sir!

...Mak for trade... any takers???


----------



## J.R.

SPLITTER,I'M LATE FOR ROLL CALL BUT I'M HERE.Surry Co. reporting in:draw:, J.R. ps,where are you,southside??? 

edit,now in Chesapeake Va.


----------



## Clyde

Originally from Roanoke  hope to make it back one day


----------



## falshman70

Grew up in Nawfuk, but I'm in No VA now.


----------



## resqbubba

*Here!!*

Later than the rest but alive and carrying in Mechanicsville, just outside Richmond, VA!!! :smt1099 :smt071


----------



## Old Dominion

Yorktown checking in.:smt1099


----------



## Dreadnought

Well, if I can't find a job down here, I'll be back in Midlothian soon enough!


----------



## watsoncb

*NOVA Present*

Fighting the traffic! Trying to hang loose and find another toy.

:smt021

Falls Church, VA.

:smt165


----------



## bloodhound689

Virginia beach here......


----------



## dsr30

salem, va here


----------



## Dave James

CHESAPEAKE BY GOD !!!!!! :smt1099


----------



## glock27bill

Stuck in rush hour with 'ya in Vienna. Love to move to a more rural area (like this was in the 60s) if I could find a job.


----------



## Dreadnought

I'm in back in VA, now in York County.


----------



## XD_Hokie

*Virgnia*

Back in SW Virginia after some time in Texas. They love their guns in Texas.

Fincastle, Va in Botetourt County here. (Just outside of Roanoke)


----------



## HK9

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cvillechopper

I'm from the Burg but live in Charlottesville now. Great area down there if you can avoid the tourists...


----------



## Nozoki

Hey Cvillechopper, another Charlottesville resident here.


----------



## cvillechopper

Are you a member at Rivanna? I'm thinking of joining there but haven't found anyone to talk to about the place.


----------



## Nozoki

cvillechopper said:


> Are you a member at Rivanna? I'm thinking of joining there but haven't found anyone to talk to about the place.


No I'm not, but they teach the class there that fulfills the CCW requirements. I'll hopefully be able to get in for that soon and I'll check the place out. Their website gives a little info, but the pictures are pretty useless as far as getting a real feel for the place.


----------



## vel525

Northern VA here (Vienna). Any of you NoVa guys go shooting at Gilbert Small Arms Range in Springfield? I got a 6 months membership there so I'm planning on going a lot.  Pretty new to guns so could always use a few pointers from you more experienced guys.


----------



## Van55

Virginia Beach here.


----------



## Bishop746

Portsmouth.

Of course, now you understand my interest in firearms and a concealed carry permit.

If you don't, just keep driving dont' take the Effingham Exit.


----------



## JagFarlane

Bishop746 said:


> Portsmouth.
> 
> Of course, now you understand my interest in firearms and a concealed carry permit.
> 
> If you don't, just keep driving dont' take the Effingham Exit.


Norfolk

And yup, I understand fully on that LOL


----------

